# Wonder wheels re-invented?



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Was browsing in Halfords the other day and needed some iron off and sealant for the scrapers people keeping asking me to clean - mainly my mam and brothers cars!

They were pushing the wonder wheels range with some discount and new branding etc.

Picked up wonder wheels 'colour change' smelt like iron off but thought it was bit of a sqiz saying it changed colour when it starts pink!










Needless to say it was rubbish. My heart bleeds more watching x-factor.

And got the 'nano tech' wheel sealant










Put a couple of coats on the wife's car today and we'll be doin about 1000 miles this week on holiday in wales so will see how it works










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

The Wonder Wheels original "Super Alloy Wheel Cleaner" in the silver bottle is the one to have, i think. it is often on offer in places like Wilkos for just a few quid.

Its fiercely strong and very acidic, so not for regular use, but earns a place in the cupboard for those times a relative presents a car with alloys that have turned black through neglect - it is just epic at quickly cleaning those sorts of knackered alloys !!!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Was it that the wheel cleaner didn't turn red or just didn't clean the alloys ? 

Did you just spray on or agitate as well ?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

It isn't a fallout remover. Designed to look and at like one by 'bleeding' when it reacts with any form of dirt. Won't do so with baked on brake dust though. Never the less as a run of the mill wheel cleaner it is actually quite effective.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Update on the spray sealant after almost 2000 miles and 4 new tyres at the garage.

Before


















Just gave them a jet wash, no wheel cleaner or anything

After


















For £6 I don't think you can complain! Washed and reapplied today, so easy to use with no effort!

Mite try autoglym or sonax on the basis as because they cost more they must be better! One born every minute isn't they! Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## das6dan (Dec 18, 2016)

Not bad mate.

I think I might scale down on how much i'll pay for wheel stuff once my AF stuff runs out.

You need quite a lot on wheels.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Have to disagree gum. I've tested it extensively, it's not a fallout remover. If it so happens to be then it's bloody awful at removing fallout/iron particles. Oh by awful I mean it doesn't period but if you can prove me wrong please do. I've used it on clean wheels and it's done nothing. Rinsed it, hit the same wheel with a real fallout remover and shock horror, purple bleeding appearing over the wheel.


----------



## JynErso (Oct 8, 2017)

I do like Wonder Wheels, but is brutal....it trashed two sets of wheel nuts on my old Toyota.

I now use it sparingly and instead treat the alloys with Poorboys Wheel Sealant so that such an aggressive cleaner is not required


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Used that stuff as my first ever wheel cleaner a good few years ago. Compared to what I'd been using before it (just car shampoo) it was great. You just get what you pay for a lot of the time with these products. For a maintenance wash, if the wheels aren't caked then why not. Just hit it with the proper stuff periodically.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

This is the worst product I’ve ever used, it does nothing but leave purple stains on my driveway. 

It’s cheap rubbish and I’ve reverted to AG clean wheels now.


----------

